# ACS letter's after 1st july'10



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

HI Guy's

i have applied for ACS online on April 28th for ASCO code 2231-79. posted the document on may 3rd, updated in site that the documents have been received on may 10th and kept in IN PROGRESS.

July 8th the status was with assessor and 9th its updated with the Registered post no: and July 12th as the case is finalised.

yet to receive the letter.

Anyone received the letter after july 1st? how the result is being declared? with the old or with the new one? how different is it if the result is declared with old or with new ANZSCO code

No email received from ACS till date. will i receive any mail, that the result was sent????

Regards
Surya


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

We received the letter on 10th July, it was dispatched on 1st July and got the old ASCO code :-(



pampana said:


> HI Guy's
> 
> i have applied for ACS online on April 28th for ASCO code 2231-79. posted the document on may 3rd, updated in site that the documents have been received on may 10th and kept in IN PROGRESS.
> 
> ...


----------



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

himanshi said:


> We received the letter on 10th July, it was dispatched on 1st July and got the old ASCO code :-(


How come...
As per ACS, letter dispatched on and after 1st july should comeout with the new ANZSCO code.

have you received any mail fromACS after dispatch????


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

We didnt get any email from ACS nor did our agent. Agent is following the ACS on how do we proceed further, as they have mentioned that people who received their letter till 30th June can re-apply for re-assessment but they have not mentioned anything for those who receive letter after 1st July.





pampana said:


> How come...
> As per ACS, letter dispatched on and after 1st july should comeout with the new ANZSCO code.
> 
> have you received any mail fromACS after dispatch????


----------



## pampana (Jul 14, 2010)

himanshi said:


> We didnt get any email from ACS nor did our agent. Agent is following the ACS on how do we proceed further, as they have mentioned that people who received their letter till 30th June can re-apply for re-assessment but they have not mentioned anything for those who receive letter after 1st July.


i have appliedmuch earlier than you, i am not bit worried about my result.

please keep the updates and i will also do the same.


thanks a lot 
pampana


----------



## pksharma1980 (Aug 12, 2010)

pampana said:


> i have appliedmuch earlier than you, i am not bit worried about my result.
> 
> please keep the updates and i will also do the same.
> 
> ...




Hi,

I got the letter dated 12 July but got OLD ASCO codes .. mailed the ACS for the same even after a week got no reply.
please suggest what to do?
Do I need to apply again or can go ahead with the visa my asco code is 2231-79.

any help is appriciated.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

My letter is also dated July 12 and with ASCO code in it. I have emailed my CO with question how to proceed in order to get an ANZSCO code she told me to apply for a review. I applied for a review, but it was rejected because it doesn't fall between May 1 and June 30. I've emailed again my CO asking what now, but no response for 5 days. I posted the same question via Enquiry Form on their site, but again no answers yet.
Strangly they are not so inefficient when deducting money from our credit cards :brick:


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

I applied on 11 May and received my letter on 11 August, what a slow progress it is! Yet I got an old ASCO code 2231-79. To make it worse they don't even allow us to ask for a review. It's like a shop selling you a wrong product by mistake or deliberately but you can't even ask them to change it to what you want even you pay them. This just doesn't make any sense. What is the difference between us and those who get their result back in May or in June? They don't know what the immigration changes will be and we don't know either. We are just victims of the new immigration policy and ACS' bureaucracy. We need to fight back. I've already lodged a complaint against my assessment. And I don't think this is legal because ACS is not a government department. ACS just swallowed our money without telling us that they are going to assign us an invalid code. We pay for the assessment and we get a result letter which can be use in nowhere.


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

I just found out that maybe we are eligible for revalidation, because we received our letter after 1 July, 2010. But I am not sure if we need to pay again.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

newguy2010 said:


> I just found out that maybe we are eligible for revalidation, because we received our letter after 1 July, 2010. But I am not sure if we need to pay again.


Have you read that in PASA Guidelines or you found it somewhere else?
I've already asked my CO in the first place if I should apply for a re-validation, but she told me that I should apply for a review (which was rejected  )


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> Have you read that in PASA Guidelines or you found it somewhere else?
> I've already asked my CO in the first place if I should apply for a re-validation, but she told me that I should apply for a review (which was rejected  )


It's on the PASA re-validation form. But ACS' explanation is vague.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

newguy2010 said:


> It's on the PASA re-validation form. But ACS' explanation is vague.


I have read about it in PASA Guidelines and that was my first choice, but as I said, my CO told me to go with the review.
Anyway, since I do not see any other option now, I think I am going to send the application for re-validation today and see what happens.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

I sent an application for the re-validation today so let's see what happens.
Anyone else found out something new concerning this problem?


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> I sent an application for the re-validation today so let's see what happens.
> Anyone else found out something new concerning this problem?


Hi,
I applied on 17th February and got the letter in July. The date on the letter was 18th July with old ASCO code 2231-79. ACS told me to apply again with a fee of $305. I think we have to apply again as immigration form does not have option of applying in old asco code. This is just a business of ACS to get money. Now they are saying that we will get the result in 12 weeks. Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 17th February and got the letter in July. The date on the letter was 18th July with old ASCO code 2231-79. ACS told me to apply again with a fee of $305. I think we have to apply again as immigration form does not have option of applying in old asco code. This is just a business of ACS to get money. Now they are saying that we will get the result in 12 weeks. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Should you also send all the documents which you sent the first time again?
Could you please share their response (of course without all the sensitive information)?


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> Should you also send all the documents which you sent the first time again?
> Could you please share their response (of course without all the sensitive information)?


No, you don't need to send all the documents. Just a copy of the letter and if there is any change in your status then that information.

She send me this information
Applicants are referred to the documents below for better understanding of the PASA processes: 
ACS Pre-application Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants 
ADDENDUM TO THE ACS PASA GUIDELINES FOR APPLICANTS (JULY 2010): Relevance to the nominated occupation: criteria for assessment 
The ACS Pre-application Skills Assessment (PASA) arrangements during ASCO-ANZSCO transformation - 1 July 2010 [ PDF: 31KB].
In order to be assessed under ANZSCO PIM3 standard, applicants must lodge a new PASA application and pay an application fee, or, if criteria outlined in The ACS Pre-application Skills Assessment (PASA) arrangements during ASCO-ANZSCO transformation - 1 July 2010 [ PDF: 31KB] are met, apply for a review of the assessment outcome.
Important: Certified copy of proper and detailed employer references provided with the application must justify applicant's expertise in the nominated occupation. 
Qualifications must meet assessment criteria outlined in PASA Guidelines and its Addendum and be highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
Full documentation is required to be submitted with the application to ensure successful outcome. 
Only a full assessment of qualifications and skills of an applicant, upon formal application to the ACS, will determine whether an applicant meets the ACS PASA criteria. The ACS will not offer pre-assessment advice on this matter.
Submitted applications are acknowledged within 10 working days.

And advised me to apply again with fee. I have send an email to her asking why I should give the money again. I am waiting for the response.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> No, you don't need to send all the documents. Just a copy of the letter and if there is any change in your status then that information.
> 
> She send me this information
> Applicants are referred to the documents below for better understanding of the PASA processes:
> ...


I don't see from this email that you have been advised to apply for a review nor to apply just with $305 nor to send just a copy of the letter.
What I conclude from this email is that you are required to send a new full PASA application unless your letter is dated between May 1 and June 30.
Did you maybe receive another email concerning this matter?


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 17th February and got the letter in July. The date on the letter was 18th July with old ASCO code 2231-79. ACS told me to apply again with a fee of $305. I think we have to apply again as immigration form does not have option of applying in old asco code. This is just a business of ACS to get money. Now they are saying that we will get the result in 12 weeks. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I don't think I should sit here and just watching them robbing from my pocket. I will sue them and meet them in the court if necessary. They are cheating on people.


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

I got this email from my CO this morning:

"In regards to your enquiry, you need to apply for a new assessment but will not need to supply all of the documents that you submitted in your previous application. You will need to provide:

* A new application form
* Appropriate payment 
* Copy of previous assessment letter
* Current identification
* Any additional employer references you have

For more details about our process, please visit www.acs.org.au/skills"


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

This is what I reply after I got the previous email from my CO:

"This solution is unacceptable because I have not done anything wrong. The mistake is made by ACS not following the guide of the immigration office. I am upset by this result and I reserve further action against ACS in regards to this result."


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

newguy2010 said:


> I got this email from my CO this morning:
> 
> "In regards to your enquiry, you need to apply for a new assessment but will not need to supply all of the documents that you submitted in your previous application. You will need to provide:
> 
> ...


Finally someone got a reply. Thanks, I am not saying it is a good news, but at least it is useful information and it can't be found anywhere else.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

newguy2010 said:


> This is what I reply after I got the previous email from my CO:
> 
> "This solution is unacceptable because I have not done anything wrong. The mistake is made by ACS not following the guide of the immigration office. I am upset by this result and I reserve further action against ACS in regards to this result."


In regards to your enquiry, you need to apply for a new assessment under standard for the level of qualifications, training and work experience required for an IT Professional as at 1 July 2010.

Full documentation is required to be submitted with the application to ensure a successful outcome.

According to Migration Regulations, it is an applicant's responsibility to nominate an occupation that corresponds to applicant's qualifications and experience and is on SOL/ENSOL at the time of application. We cannot offer advice as to which occupation to nominate.

If you are uncertain whether your skills assessment is acceptable for a visa application, or have further questions regarding the above, please contact DIAC to discuss your situation

For more details about our process, please visit ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community 

This is the message i got from ACS just now.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> In regards to your enquiry, you need to apply for a new assessment under standard for the level of qualifications, training and work experience required for an IT Professional as at 1 July 2010.
> 
> Full documentation is required to be submitted with the application to ensure a successful outcome.
> 
> ...


This is sh*t. I am back to confused state . Why is the reply you got completely different from the reply newguy2010 got?


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> This is sh*t. I am back to confused state . Why is the reply you got completely different from the reply newguy2010 got?


Yes I am confused too. Can you ask ACS?

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> This is sh*t. I am back to confused state . Why is the reply you got completely different from the reply newguy2010 got?


Don't you get it? ACS can do whatever they want because they are out of the law. You will have to do whatever they say and they take no responsibility for you.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Yes I am confused too. Can you ask ACS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sameer


I already did a week ago, but I haven't got any response yet.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

newguy2010 said:


> Don't you get it? ACS can do whatever they want because they are out of the law. You will have to do whatever they say and they take no responsibility for you.


I understand, but unfortunately I have to cope with them if I want to move to Australia. I don't have time to fight them


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> I understand, but unfortunately I have to cope with them if I want to move to Australia. I don't have time to fight them


I have again send email to ACS about this confusion. Lets see.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I've come up with all the options that we who received the ACS letters with old ASCO codes issued after July 1 have:

1. try with visa 176 if your ASCO code is mappable in the schedule 4 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule4.pdf

2. try applying to ACS for a review, but not for a change of ASCO to ANZSCO since it requires ACS letter to be dated between May 1 and June 30, but for a change from ASCO that you've got (which is not mappable in schedule 3 http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf) to another ASCO (which is mappable in schedule 3). For example change from 2231-79 to 2231-15. This cost 300 AUD and you shouldn't be required to send all the documents again, just maybe some of them. This option is available for us and not for the guys who have the ACS letters dated before May 1 because their period of 60 days available for complains has already expired.

3. do a fresh full re-assessment (it hasn't been cleared yet if we are required to send the complete documentation again).

Unfortunately, I don't see any other possibilities. Previously I thought that re-validation could be also an option, but I don't any more. Re-validation is simply getting a new date on the assessment outcome letter and this doesn't help us much.

PS guys who use migration agents and haven't been told about the option 2 yet should maybe search for another agents.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

On more useful information which I've found in http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc:
*
Can I be reassessed?*
You will be able to undertake a reassessment if: 
•	*You have been previously assessed as suitable under the old guidelines (e.g. PIM 2 Guidelines).* Please note that your assessment will be done based on our current guidelines, or 
•	You have previously been assessed as unsuitable, and feel you now meet the guidelines. 
*You need to lodge a new PASA application and pay a full applicable fee.*

*Applicants that have previously applied for PASA do not need to provide all documents again.* 
To apply for a reassessment, you will need to provide: 
•	A new application form 
•	Appropriate payment 
•	Copy of previous assessment letter (or the reference number) 
•	Current identification if you have been issued a new passport 
•	Additional documentation 

So from the text above, I conclude that we can apply for the reassessment and pay the full fee (400 AUD), but don't need to provide all the documents again, just additional if we have them.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> On more useful information which I've found in http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc:
> *
> Can I be reassessed?*
> You will be able to undertake a reassessment if:
> ...



Hi,
Here comes more confusion. I called ACS office and they told me that I do NOT need to send all the documents again as they already have all the documents. But I if I want to add some experience then I need to send that document only + ACS assessment document + $400 fee. I was feeling relaxed after hearing this.

But just now I received an email from Rachel that
"Full documentation is required to be submitted with the application to ensure a successful outcome."

Now I am in same situation. I again send an email to Rachel about this and told her that I called ACS and they were telling me different story, but I am afraid that my case officer is Rachel and how she will respond to it as my case is in her hands.
Please comment.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> Here comes more confusion. I called ACS office and they told me that I do NOT need to send all the documents again as they already have all the documents. But I if I want to add some experience then I need to send that document only + ACS assessment document + $400 fee. I was feeling relaxed after hearing this.
> 
> But just now I received an email from Rachel that
> ...


Maybe you could send the application without documentation and usually if ACS is missing some documents they request them from you and hopefully won't fail you.
This is just an idea, please think about it by yourself and do as you think is best. I would not like to be responsible if it doesn't succeed.

Anyway, my personal plan is to send just an application for the review and certified copy of the assessment letter. I am going to request a change to ASCO 2231-15 Software Designer since I think I meet the requirements for it and it is mappable in schedule 3.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> Maybe you could send the application without documentation and usually if ACS is missing some documents they request them from you and hopefully won't fail you.
> This is just an idea, please think about it by yourself and do as you think is best. I would not like to be responsible if it doesn't succeed.
> 
> Anyway, my personal plan is to send just an application for the review and certified copy of the assessment letter. I am going to request a change to ASCO 2231-15 Software Designer since I think I meet the requirements for it and it is mappable in schedule 3.


Hi,
I got this reply finally.
"You should provide full documentation. We can use your original documents however, please note that your application may not be suitable under PIM3 based on the documents provided under PIM2. "

What is PIM3 and PIM2? What is the difference between these two?

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> I got this reply finally.
> "You should provide full documentation. We can use your original documents however, please note that your application may not be suitable under PIM3 based on the documents provided under PIM2. "
> 
> ...


PIM2 contains the old rules prior to July 1: www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants_Feb10.doc
PIM3 contains the latest rules on the skill assessment after July 1: http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc

I don't know in which group (GROUP A, GROUP B or RPL) you fall in, but you should read the instructions for your group in PIM2 and PIM3 and see if there are any differences. 
Also take a look at the http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/ADDENDUM_TO_THE_ACS_PASA_GUIDELINES_FOR_APPLICANTS.pdf
There are some new rules in that, like for example 65% of relevance rule.

Maybe they are implicitly saying to you that with the old documents you don't meet the requirements for the skill assessment in PIM3 and suggesting to you to send fresh documents, but on the other hand, maybe they are just evil.
I don't know, it is your decision.

I've chosen a different path. I've sent an application for a review requesting a new ASCO code 2231-15 (which is mappable in schedules 3 and 4) instead of 2231-79. If that fails, I am going to try with the re-assessment.
A Review is cheaper and possible only within 60 days after issuing the original ASCO code. A re-assessment I can do whenever I want.


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

i received my assessment 2 days back...
i too had rachal - got it in a month.- positive analyst programmer


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

I received a positive assessment for System Analyst ANZSCO 261112. I applied in July and got the letter dated Aug 22, 2010 from ACS


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*help*

can i revalidate 2231-79(Network Sec) with Computer Network and Systems Engineer(ANZSCO 263111) plz tell me


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Revalidation*

Dear,

I got approval of acs in june,2010 for network sec(2231-79) in group -A.

But now SOL delete this occupation.

Kindly help me what i do??

Asad


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Pim2*

Dear,

I got approval of acs in june,2010 for network sec(2231-79) in group -A(pim-2)

But now SOL delete this occupation.

Kindly help me what i do??

Asad


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Pim2*

Dear,

I got approval of acs in june,2010 for network sec(2231-79) in group -A(pim-2)

But now SOL delete this occupation.

Kindly help me what i do??

Asad


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Revalidation*

Dear,


I want to apply immigration in australia.I got approval of ACS in june,2010 in 2231-79 (Network Secu) but the ocupation has deleted in DIAC.

Kindly tell me ,I can apply again?
My immi is possible?

Please find ACS letter and cv and tell me I will fall in state nomination ?? this profession is ok or I have to revalidates?
Whic code is best for me,I have 5 year exp in network security(CCAN,MCP certified)

Br,


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*help*

dear ,

I got approval of ACS in june,2010 in 2231-79 (Network Secu) but the ocupation has deleted in DIAC in july

Kindly tell me ,I can apply again?


how i I have to revalidates?whic code is good for me
i have 5 year exp in network sec n ccna,mcp certified

.................................plz


Looking forward,

Asad


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,
After 2 months of research, I make this analysis. If you got your assessment in old asco code then you have to apply again with all documents and full fees. I am going to apply within a week. 

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## annjacob16 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Acs*

Hi we are going to apply for ACS can u guide us with a sample resume format. For ACS do we need to create report? 

Ann,
date 16- 10-2010




pampana said:


> HI Guy's
> 
> i have applied for ACS online on April 28th for ASCO code 2231-79. posted the document on may 3rd, updated in site that the documents have been received on may 10th and kept in IN PROGRESS.
> 
> ...


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Acs*

Dear Sameer,

Thanks for reply.If I have to put new application then can i give copy of old assesment?

and as You know my profession was Network security spealist but now I will asses with Network system engineer,what u think How I manage for good application.?


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> After 2 months of research, I make this analysis. If you got your assessment in old asco code then you have to apply again with all documents and full fees. I am going to apply within a week.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


If you received your first letter within the past 60 days, than you have a right for a review, but you can change your ASCO code only to another ASCO code, not to an ANZSCO code. 

I did that and changed my ASCO code from 2231-79 to 2231-15 which is mappable in SOL3. They haven't even charged my anything for that.


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Smr.jck/Sameer :help:

I got my letter as a positive assessment PASA Group A from ACS on 12th July 2010 as 2231-79 (Network Security Specialist).

I applied for assessment on 6th March 2010 and I was working as Network Admin at that time. I have recently been promoted to Network System Analyst and my Job Role as gone more that just taking care of network but also as a system analyst role. My ASCO maps with ANZSCO 261399 which is in SOL 4. It has been 4 months I had been waiting for State Migration Plans and I have missed my 60 day review period. 

My Questions are:
1. Can I apply for a review under ASCO or ANZCODE even over 60 days of assessment on basis of Job Promotion and role change ?:boxing:

2. Will they consider this as review or all in all a new assesment?

3.How much time does a reassesment or a review takes?

Moderator can help too.:hurt:

regards

Bob


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> Hi Smr.jck/Sameer :help:
> 
> My Questions are:
> 1. Can I apply for a review under ASCO or ANZCODE even over 60 days of assessment on basis of Job Promotion and role change ?:boxing:


I think there is no chance that you can go for a review since it has been more than 60 days from your assessment, regardless of changes in your role.


Big Bob said:


> 2. Will they consider this as review or all in all a new assessment?


They don't consider anything. You have to chose for what you are applying and it seems that your only option is a new assessment.


Big Bob said:


> 3.How much time does a reassessment or a review takes?


My review took about 1 month and reassessment takes similarly to your first assessment.


Big Bob said:


> Moderator can help too.:hurt:
> 
> regards
> 
> Bob


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

smr.jck said:


> I think there is no chance that you can go for a review since it has been more than 60 days from your assessment, regardless of changes in your role. Yes you are right. I dont think after 60 days you are eligible for review. You have to pay full fee and submit all documents.
> 
> They don't consider anything. You have to chose for what you are applying and it seems that your only option is a new assessment. Yes only option is new assessment with ANZSCO code.
> 
> My review took about 1 month and reassessment takes similarly to your first assessment.


 Yes reassessment will take same time.

I did not go for review as I know i have to pay full fee and submit all documents again. So i did not bother about 60 days. I talked to ACS about this and they confirmed this.
Let me know if you need any information and if I am wrong somewhere.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Smr.jck/Sameer  keep rocking


----------

